

Don't waste your time. Get rid of tasks keeping you from building your startup - nader
http://bondero.com/outsourcing-tedious-tasks

======
enewc
Another article that reads like Cosmo for entrepreneurs (e.g. 10 secret tips
that will boost your productivity today!)

